
Slide rule mentioned in Pepys' diary entry of May 5 1663 - bufordtwain
http://www.pepysdiary.com/diary/1663/05/05/#annotations
======
ahazred8ta
Note that Oughtred developed the first slide rules circa 1622, based on
earlier work by Gunter and Napier. Pepys mentioned seeing a very small one.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Oughtred](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Oughtred)

